# Damnation Festival 2011 Xmas Ticket Deal



## damnationfest (Dec 14, 2010)

Damnation Festival is offering fans an festive treat with tickets to next years event on sale for the 12 days till Christmas... for just £19.50.

The Christmas cracker is a thanks to fans who supported the event during a difficult sixth year to secure the UKs premier independent metal event return on Saturday, November 5, 2011.

Tickets are now on sale - only through leedstickets.com - at the discount price and will be available until midnight on Christmas Eve.

Fans who would like a ticket delivered before Santa arrives are asked to make their order before midday on December 20, while anyone after a stocking filler for a loved or friend with impeccable taste, can print off an e-ticket instantly.

A spokeswoman for leedstickets.com said: Buy your Damnation Festival 2011 ticket before midnight Christmas Eve at the special early bird price of £19.50.
This offer is only valid December 13 to 24 (dates inclusive) and tickets will not be available to buy again until bands acts are announced next year, when they will be full price.
If you wish to have a paper ticket sent to you, please order by midday December 20 to meet last post deadlines before Christmas; e-tickets will be available to buy up to midnight on December 24.

Buy your 2011 tickets now at Damnation Festival - event info - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory


----------



## Kavnar (Dec 20, 2010)

Holy shit Electric Wizard!
Definitely there!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2010)

Rinoa, Head-On, Raging Speedhorn and Sikth? Impressive, considering that all 4 bands have split up.


----------



## damnationfest (Dec 21, 2010)

Indeed it would be, that's a list of all the bands that have appeared previously, hence the To Be Continued at the end


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a bit cheeky, you shouldn't have those bands on there as people will buy tickets under the false pretense that those bands are playing.


----------



## Kavnar (Dec 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> That's a bit cheeky, you shouldn't have those bands on there as people will buy tickets under the false pretense that those bands are playing.



Agreed.
I didn't notice that.
That's definitely a really dishonest way to get people to buy tickets.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 22, 2010)

Seriously, and the text on that flier makes it the worst flier in the history of fliers.


----------



## damnationfest (Mar 14, 2011)

REMEMBER, REMEMBER THE FIFTH OF NOVEMBER....


POLISH death metal stalwarts DECAPITATED head up the first batch of bands to be announced for an explosive Damnation Festival 2011, where they will play their only UK show of 2011.

They&#8217;ll be joined by progressive rock trio AMPLIFIER, crust punk veterans DOOM and blackened doom purveyors DRAGGED INTO SUNLIGHT at Leeds Union University on Bonfire Night, Saturday, November 5.

The four diverse bands are just a taster of what&#8217;s to come as organisers put together the seventh edition of the UK&#8217;s finest metal event, with headliners and many more bands to be announced across at least three stages.

Festival director Gavin McInally, said: "Seven years in and the hunger to put together the finest day of metal in the UK hasn't faded at all. In fact, after a couple of difficult years, and in a very crowded market we're more determined than ever to re-establish Damnation Festival as the best metal event this island has to offer.

"Decapitated made a triumphant return last year and with a new album due out this summer we're proud to host their only UK show of 2011.

"Amplifier, Doom and Dragged Into Sunlight will also all make their Damnation debuts as we aim to create our finest and most diverse bill yet."

Tickets go on sale at 9am tomorrow morning, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory


For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites:

Web &#8211; http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk
Facebook &#8211; Damnation Festival | Facebook
Twitter &#8211; Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter
Myspace &#8211; DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## damnationfest (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't appear to have the option to modify the original post (though I do on the more recent one...?) or I'd remove the original poster.

We hadn't though anyone would think that was a lineup, we thought it'd be completely obvious with the "to be continued"; that there's no way they could all play a one day event; and the fact several no longer exist...


----------



## damnationfest (May 9, 2011)

AVANT-GARDE Norwegians ULVER will play their first and only UK show outside London when they headline the Terrorizer Stage at Damnation Festival.

The experimental collective will top the bill in an exclusive performance where they will showcase material from their latest 'War of the Roses' offering.

Joining them will be the black jazz of their countrymen SHINING and London's doom tinged instrumental four piece ASTROHENGE at Leeds Union University on Bonfire Night, Saturday, November 5. 

The three genre-morphing acts add to the already stellar lineup of Decapitated, Doom, Amplifier and Dragged Into Sunlight at the seventh edition of the UK's finest metal event, with headliners and many more bands yet to be announced across at least three stages. 

Festival director Gavin McInally, said: "We're generally excited about the bands we confirm, but the capture of Ulver for an exclusive show - and their first in the UK outside the London - is a bit special.

"The unique black jazz of Shining and experimental slabs of metal of Astrohenge are also fitting examples of what Damnation Festival is all about - offering fans something a bit different to well worn line-ups hosted across the country.

"We're throwing everything we have at making this line-up our best yet and with the continued support of the fans, Damnation Festival 2011, will be another blinding chapter not to be missed."

Tickets are on sale now, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk/tickets

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter 
Myspace DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## damnationfest (May 9, 2011)

AVANT-GARDE Norwegians ULVER will play their first and only UK show outside London when they headline the Terrorizer Stage at Damnation Festival.

The experimental collective will top the bill in an exclusive performance where they will showcase material from their latest 'War of the Roses' offering.

Joining them will be the black jazz of their countrymen SHINING and London's doom tinged instrumental four piece ASTROHENGE at Leeds Union University on Bonfire Night, Saturday, November 5. 

The three genre-morphing acts add to the already stellar lineup of Decapitated, Doom, Amplifier and Dragged Into Sunlight at the seventh edition of the UK's finest metal event, with headliners and many more bands yet to be announced across at least three stages. 

Festival director Gavin McInally, said: "We're generally excited about the bands we confirm, but the capture of Ulver for an exclusive show - and their first in the UK outside the London - is a bit special.

"The unique black jazz of Shining and experimental slabs of metal of Astrohenge are also fitting examples of what Damnation Festival is all about - offering fans something a bit different to well worn line-ups hosted across the country.

"We're throwing everything we have at making this line-up our best yet and with the continued support of the fans, Damnation Festival 2011, will be another blinding chapter not to be missed."

Tickets are on sale now, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk/tickets

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter 
Myspace DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 9, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKK!

I wish I lived in the UK right now.


----------



## damnationfest (Jun 1, 2011)

REFORMED industrial metal pioneers GODFLESH head up the latest bookings for Damnation Festival 2011.

Joining them at Leeds University Union on Bonfire Night, Saturday, November 5 will be post-rockers GOD IS AN ASTRONAUT, who top the third stage and the atmospheric black metal of their fellow Irishmen ALTAR OF PLAGUES.

The three bands expand on the already diverse bill for 2011's finest UK metal event, so far boasting Ulver, Decapitated, Doom, Amplifier, Shining, Dragged Into Sunlight and Astrohenge, with mainstage headliners amongst the many more still to be announced.

Tickets are on sale now, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk/tickets

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter 
Myspace DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Fans can also catch Godflesh with Goatsnake at the London HMV Forum on June 16th with ticket's priced at £17.50.


----------



## damnationfest (Jun 1, 2011)

REFORMED industrial metal pioneers GODFLESH head up the latest bookings for Damnation Festival 2011.

Joining them at Leeds University Union on Bonfire Night, Saturday, November 5 will be post-rockers GOD IS AN ASTRONAUT, who top the third stage and the atmospheric black metal of their fellow Irishmen ALTAR OF PLAGUES.

The three bands expand on the already diverse bill for 2011's finest UK metal event, so far boasting Ulver, Decapitated, Doom, Amplifier, Shining, Dragged Into Sunlight and Astrohenge, with mainstage headliners amongst the many more still to be announced.

Tickets are on sale now, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: Damnation Festival 2011 - Official Website

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter Damnation Festival (damnationfest) on Twitter 
Myspace DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Fans can also catch Godflesh with Goatsnake at the London HMV Forum on June 16th with ticket's priced at £17.50.


----------



## damnationfest (Jul 25, 2011)

ENGLISH thrashers EVILE and Finnish folk metallers TURISAS are the latest names added to the DAMNATION FESTIVAL 2011 bill.

The duo - who will play the Jagermeister Stage at Leeds University Union on Saturday, November 5 - are joined by the progressive death of XERATH and a unique, one-off showing of A MAN CALLED CATTEN performing a Medulla Nocte set.


Paul Catten said: "After listening to the Medulla Nocte albums for the first time in many years, I knew I had to play these songs one last time.

"A man Called Catten is a tribute to this material, and my chance to do them justice... playing them as they were meant to be played; live, fast and very loud.

"I'm ecstatic to be able to perform them at Damnation where I have great memories from previous performances, and this is the one and only time you will hear a set comprising of nothing but Nocte tracks.

"Relive your youth... the fucking cat is back!"


Festival director Gavin McInally added: "Evile opened Damnation Festival when we still called Manchester home and following their meteoric rise - which is sure to continue with their new album - it's fantastic to finally have them back at the festival, adding a much needed dose of thrash.

"Turisas will no doubt be a surprise addition to many fans but when men with swords tell you they need a home for a night, you throw open your doors! We're looking forward to a battle with some beers at Damnation as they trek across the country on their UK tour.

"Xerath are a certain to kick-off proceedings in style while the prospect of seeing Paul Catten tearing through Medulla Nocte classics at his vicious best is going to leave the rest of the Terrorizer Stage with a difficult set to follow!"


Tickets are on sale, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: Damnation Festival 2011 - Official Website

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - twitter.com/damnationfest 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## damnationfest (Jul 25, 2011)

ENGLISH thrashers EVILE and Finnish folk metallers TURISAS are the latest names added to the DAMNATION FESTIVAL 2011 bill.

The duo - who will play the Jagermeister Stage at Leeds University Union on Saturday, November 5 - are joined by the progressive death of XERATH and a unique, one-off showing of A MAN CALLED CATTEN performing a Medulla Nocte set.


Paul Catten said: "After listening to the Medulla Nocte albums for the first time in many years, I knew I had to play these songs one last time.

"A man Called Catten is a tribute to this material, and my chance to do them justice... playing them as they were meant to be played; live, fast and very loud.

"I'm ecstatic to be able to perform them at Damnation where I have great memories from previous performances, and this is the one and only time you will hear a set comprising of nothing but Nocte tracks.

"Relive your youth... the fucking cat is back!"


Festival director Gavin McInally added: "Evile opened Damnation Festival when we still called Manchester home and following their meteoric rise - which is sure to continue with their new album - it's fantastic to finally have them back at the festival, adding a much needed dose of thrash.

"Turisas will no doubt be a surprise addition to many fans but when men with swords tell you they need a home for a night, you throw open your doors! We're looking forward to a battle with some beers at Damnation as they trek across the country on their UK tour.

"Xerath are a certain to kick-off proceedings in style while the prospect of seeing Paul Catten tearing through Medulla Nocte classics at his vicious best is going to leave the rest of the Terrorizer Stage with a difficult set to follow!"


Tickets are on sale, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Ticketline: Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and Leeds Tickets: home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: Damnation Festival 2011 - Official Website

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - twitter.com/damnationfest 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## damnationfest (Aug 11, 2011)

THE DEVIN TOWNSEND PROJECT will headline Damnation Festival 2011.

The Canadian metal genius will close the Jagermeister Stage with a bang on Saturday, November 5, in Leeds University Union.

Also on the bill, playing the Terrorizer Stage, are Taiwanese black metallers CHTHONIC.

Joining a solid cast which already includes UK exclusives by Ulver, Decapitated and God Is An Astronaut as well as performances by Godflesh, Evile, Amplifier, Doom, Shining, Turisas, Dragged Into Sunlight and more to be announced, the seventh installment of Damnation Festival is its strongest yet.

Festival director Gavin McInally added: "It's not often that bookings go our way so to be able to announce the Devin Townsend Project in a year when Ulver and Godflesh have already confirmed, is something special.

"As fans travelling to Bloodstock Open Air this weekend will find out, Devin's shows are more often than not the highlight of any festival bill and we are delighted that he'll round off a Jagermeister stage crammed with some of the finest live metal acts around.

"Chthonic are another sterling addition to what is now the best Terrorizer Stage we've ever put together; Ulver, Decapitated, Doom, Shining, Chthonic, Dragged Into Sunlight, Altar of Plagues and Paul Catten performing Medulla Nocte - a proper reason to start a riot!

"With God Is An Astronaut, Evile, Turisas, Amplifier, Xerath and Astrohenge adding some real diversity to the event, all we need now is the backing of like minded fans to make this year a major success."


Tickets are on sale, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: http://www.seetickets.com, Tickets - Concert, Festival, Gig, Theatre And Sport | Ticketline and home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk/tickets

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites:

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook
Twitter - twitter.com/damnationfest
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## chronocide (Sep 5, 2011)

SWEDISH doom titans GRAND MAGUS and a choice selection of the UK underground's finest music complete the bill for the strongest Damnation Festival to date.

The highly respected Stockholm trio will fly into Leeds to perform on the Jagermeister Stage on Saturday, November 5, alongside the likes of Devin Townsend, Godflesh, Evile and Turisas.

Liverpool's CONAN add a second dose of doom to the event, while rising Scottish death metal flag bearers CEREBRAL BORE, progressive black metal purveyors A FOREST OF STARS and Leeds' own wall of noise HUMANFLY beef up the bill.

The jaw-dropping live prospect of classical tinged post rock performed by TALONS and the powerful progressive rock of ILLUMINATUS complete a diverse bill which features 23 bands, across three stages at Leeds University Union on Bonfire Night.

Festival director Gavin McInally welcomed the new additions and appealed to fans to support the event's seventh installment, or it could mark its final chapter.

He said: "It's fantastic to be able to round off what we consider to be the best line-up Damnation Festival has ever put together with a highly sought after Grand Magus performance and a pick of the finest underground bands the UK has to offer, across a spectrum of genres.

"With Devin Townsend, Godflesh, exclusive performances by Ulver and Decapitated, not to mention the likes of God Is An Astronaut, Evile, Doom, Amplifier, Chthonic, Turisas and rare and one-off prospects of Dragged Into Sunlight and Paul Catten performing Medulla Nocte, it's a mystery - to us at least - that £29 tickets haven't been ripped out of the stores in scenes that would put London to shame.

"In seven years, we've never tried to pull the wool over fans' eyes with regards to ticket sales and this year is no different. The festival will go ahead for certain but if the required support isn't out there to back this line-up, it's going to be a struggle, if not impossible to host Damnation Festival 2012.

"I appreciate not everyone has a spare £29 in their bank account, Leeds can be a trek for some people or simply the line-up isn't doing it for all fans but if even a fraction of those who have vowed to buy tickets or claimed they'd crawl through broken glass to Leeds if any of their favourite aforementioned acts were confirmed, actually did follow through and buy a ticket, we'd be planning a fourth stage by this point." 

"However, we hope that with the line-up now complete, the summer festival season now over and the prospect of one last metal shindig before the miserable winter sets in, fans will continue to show the unbelievable support we've received in the past seven years and make this year another resounding success."

Tickets are on sale, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Tickets for concerts, gigs, festivals, theatre and sport | Ticketline and home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk/tickets

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - twitter.com/damnationfest 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## chronocide (Sep 5, 2011)

SWEDISH doom titans GRAND MAGUS and a choice selection of the UK underground's finest music complete the bill for the strongest Damnation Festival to date.

The highly respected Stockholm trio will fly into Leeds to perform on the Jagermeister Stage on Saturday, November 5, alongside the likes of Devin Townsend, Godflesh, Evile and Turisas.

Liverpool's CONAN add a second dose of doom to the event, while rising Scottish death metal flag bearers CEREBRAL BORE, progressive black metal purveyors A FOREST OF STARS and Leeds' own wall of noise HUMANFLY beef up the bill.

The jaw-dropping live prospect of classical tinged post rock performed by TALONS and the powerful progressive rock of ILLUMINATUS complete a diverse bill which features 23 bands, across three stages at Leeds University Union on Bonfire Night.

Festival director Gavin McInally welcomed the new additions and appealed to fans to support the event's seventh installment, or it could mark its final chapter.

He said: "It's fantastic to be able to round off what we consider to be the best line-up Damnation Festival has ever put together with a highly sought after Grand Magus performance and a pick of the finest underground bands the UK has to offer, across a spectrum of genres.

"With Devin Townsend, Godflesh, exclusive performances by Ulver and Decapitated, not to mention the likes of God Is An Astronaut, Evile, Doom, Amplifier, Chthonic, Turisas and rare and one-off prospects of Dragged Into Sunlight and Paul Catten performing Medulla Nocte, it's a mystery - to us at least - that £29 tickets haven't been ripped out of the stores in scenes that would put London to shame.

"In seven years, we've never tried to pull the wool over fans' eyes with regards to ticket sales and this year is no different. The festival will go ahead for certain but if the required support isn't out there to back this line-up, it's going to be a struggle, if not impossible to host Damnation Festival 2012.

"I appreciate not everyone has a spare £29 in their bank account, Leeds can be a trek for some people or simply the line-up isn't doing it for all fans but if even a fraction of those who have vowed to buy tickets or claimed they'd crawl through broken glass to Leeds if any of their favourite aforementioned acts were confirmed, actually did follow through and buy a ticket, we'd be planning a fourth stage by this point." 

"However, we hope that with the line-up now complete, the summer festival season now over and the prospect of one last metal shindig before the miserable winter sets in, fans will continue to show the unbelievable support we've received in the past seven years and make this year another resounding success."

Tickets are on sale, priced £29 and are available from See Tickets: Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Tickets for concerts, gigs, festivals, theatre and sport | Ticketline and home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory 

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk/tickets

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites: 

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk 
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook 
Twitter - twitter.com/damnationfest 
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## damnationfest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Jagermeister Stage*

XERATH (30 Mins)
14:30 - 15:00

ILLUMINATUS (30 Mins)
15:20 - 15:50

TURISAS (40 Mins)
16:15 - 16:55

EVILE (40 Mins)
17:25 - 18:05

GRAND MAGUS (40 Mins)
18:45 - 19:25

GODFLESH (70 Mins)
20:10 - 21:20

DEVIN TOWNSEND PROJECT (70 Mins)
21:50 - 23:00


*Terrorizer Stage*

CEREBRAL BORE (30 Mins)
14:00 - 14:30

A MAN CALLED CATTEN (30 Mins)
14:50 - 15:20

SHINING (30 Mins)
15:40 - 16:10

D.I.S (30 Mins)
16:30 - 17:00

CHTHONIC (40 Mins)
17:20 - 18:00

DOOM (50 Mins)
18:20 - 19:10

DECAPITATED (60 Mins)
19:40 - 20:40

ULVER (60 Mins)
21:20 - 22:20


*Zero Tolerance Stage*

HUMANFLY (30 Mins)
13:30 - 14:00

A FOREST OF STARS (30 Mins)
14:20 - 14:50

CONAN (30 Mins)
15:10 - 15:40

ASTROHENGE (30 Mins)
16:00 - 16:30

TALONS (40 Mins)
16:50 - 17:30

ALTAR OF PLAGUES (40 Mins)
18:00 - 18:40

AMPLIFIER (60 Mins)
19:20 - 20:20

GOD IS AN ASTRONAUT (60 Mins)
21:00 - 22:00


*Times could be subject to adjustment but these are provisionally the correct times.

Tickets are on sale, priced £29 and are available from Buy concert, festival, theatre, sports and event tickets from the official SEE Tickets shop, Tickets for concerts, gigs, festivals, theatre and sport | Ticketline and home - leedstickets.com - tickets for Leeds University Union | Stylus | Mine | Pulse | The Refectory

Tickets are also now available the official Damnation site and Facebook via Ticketscript: Damnation Festival 2011 - Official Website

For more information visit the official Damnation Festival sites:

Web - http://www.damnationfestival.co.uk
Facebook - Damnation Festival | Facebook
Twitter - twitter.com/damnationfest
Myspace - DAMNATION FESTIVAL | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------

